# RN number on hang tag???



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can anyone give me information on the RN number which appears on shirt hang tags? I'm trying to locate the manufacturer of a certain style of shirt and only have the RN number. Would this number identify a distributor or maker of the shirt? Thanks for any help.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Susan.
RN numbers typically appear on neck labels. Hang tags serve a different purpose and usually wouldn't include RN numbers.

Anyway, you can look up the RN number.

The RN number will identify the manufacturer, although t-shirt brands can apply for their own RN number. So it possible that the labels have been changed to brand's RN number and not the original manufacturer's RN number.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you soooo much. Yes, I meant to say the RN number on the neck label and not the hang tag. Your info will help me tremendously!


----------

